# Police Lieutenant Endicott College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Lieutenant*
Endicott College 
in Beverly, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 09/07/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Department:*Education, Public Safety, and Justice
_Endicott College's Public Safety and Police Department is seeking a Police Lieutenant to work the 4:00pm - 12:00 shift. Come and join our dedicated team of professionals_.
The Police Lieutenant is responsible and accountable for the management, administration, direction, and coordination of activities within the Support Services Division. Support Services includes, but is not limited to, Investigations, Policy and Procedures, Emergency Response Planning, event planning, and community relations.
This full-time, 12-month position includes health, dental, and tuition benefits for you and your family along with a retirement plan with employer contributions. We are located approximately 20 miles north of Boston and parking is free. We are also accessible by commuter rail on the Newburyport/Rockport line. Come and explore Endicott's seaside locale where employees are an important part of the bustling campus community. Apply today!
Responsibilities include: 

Under the direction of the Chief of Police will work with and oversee specialized support units within the department including Emergency Response Planning, Investigations, Fleet and Equipment, and Evidence.
Provide timely updates on all relevant information within support services to the Chief of Police and/or his/her designee.
Work with other knowledgeable personnel in developing new or revising Emergency Response Plans and Procedures. 
Assist as needed with the traffic and motor vehicle related issues. 
Assist as needed with planning of major events/details on campus 
Oversee the Evidence Sergeant in maintaining applicable General Orders/Procedures relating to the storage of evidence. 
Write performance appraisals on any Sergeant and/or Officer(s) under his/her immediate supervision.
Employ effective community service oriented techniques, ensuring positive and professional interactions are maintained with the Endicott College community members.
Interact with local police, fire and ambulance agencies and assist as needed or directed.
Testify in judicial and criminal hearings as required.
Enforce applicable state criminal codes, College parking regulations, student code of conduct as well as College regulations and policies.
Respond, supervise and investigate crimes reported, vehicle accidents on campus property, medical emergencies, fire safety hazards and fire and security alarms received.
Participate in various functions and events sponsored by student groups.
Perform other related duties as assigned by the Chief of Police or his designee.
Essential Personnel.
Qualifications:

Must have prior supervisory experience (as a Sergeant or above) in law enforcement or security field. Prior supervisory experience at an educational institutional preferred.
Possess a valid Massachusetts driver's license.
Pass annual motor vehicle and criminal background checks
Pass psychological tests, as scheduled
Have no prior felony record.
Be eligible for appointment as a State Special Police Officer under Massachusetts General Laws.
Have attended an MPTC ROC Academy or has attended the MPTC Bridge Academy.
 Possess an Associate degree, equivalents, or higher (Bachelor preferred).
Demonstrate excellent people skills employing effective community service orientation techniques. 
Demonstrate computer knowledge for all related systems and programs utilized by Public Safety.
Possess excellent verbal and written communication skills.
Able to complete all reports required in a clear and precise manner.
Maintain active CPR, AED, and Basic First Aid (First Responder) certifications.
Available to work from 4:00pm to 12:00
Since 2010, the _Chronicle of Higher Education_ has consistently named Endicott College as a "Great College to Work For." Endicott College is a Baccalaureate, Master and Doctoral degree granting institution located on the North Shore of Massachusetts. Endicott is a welcoming community with engaged staff, faculty and students, a beautiful campus, and great employee benefits. Endicott celebrates diversity and strives to bring a mix of talented people-representing a variety of backgrounds, perspectives, and skills-together to do their best work. The more inclusive we are, the better our work will be. 
We look forward to hearing from you!
Endicott College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and is committed to the principles of equal employment and complies with all federal, state, and local laws and regulations advancing equal employment. The College's objective is to employ individuals qualified and/or trainable for open positions by virtue of job-related education, training, experience, and qualifications without regard to sex, race, religion, color, age, physical disability, sexual orientation, national or ethnic origin or citizenship, veteran status, genetic information, pregnancy, or any other status protected by law.


----------

